# How To Make A Quick $75 For Your Training Advice



## WeightGainNet (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I'd like to offer you an invitation to make some extra cash... $75 for about an hour of your time.

I'm looking for experienced weight lifters to shoot quick weight training videos that show people proper form for different exercises to gain muscle.

I don't need a full workout video, just a simple video demonstrating a single exercise with some tips for doing it the right way.

Similar to this video:
youtube.com/watch?v=waeCyaAQRn8

It does not have to be professional quality video like this one of course.

Here is the list of exercises I am looking for:

- Barbell Squat
- Barbell Deadlift
- Calf Raises
- Barbell Bench Press
- Barbell Shoulder Press
- Dips
- Dumbbell Bicep Curls
- Pull-Ups
- Hanging Leg Raises
- Sit-Ups
- Barbell Bent Over Rows

The videos will be listed on our new website, WeightGainNetwork.com that will launch on April 4th, 2010.

I can pay $5 per exercise video clip, or if you want to do all of them, I can pay you $75. I can pay you however you like, PayPal, check, etc.

Please send me a PM if you are interested and we can discuss over email of phone.

(I hope this is the right place to post this, if not just let me know!  Thanks guys!)


----------



## roastchicken (Mar 13, 2010)

The stuff people pay 2 jack off 2 these dayz....


----------



## WeightGainNet (Mar 14, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> The stuff people pay 2 jack off 2 these dayz....



Funny guy lol. 

The videos are for our new website, WeightGainNetwork.com that will launch on April 4th, 2010. This is to help people who are new to weight lifting see how to lift the weight properly.


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

gl


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

sweet blog


----------



## WeightGainNet (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdog118 said:


> sweet blog



Thanks man.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 15, 2010)

Are you a sponser or spammer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Are you a sponser or spammer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



*not* a sponsor.


----------

